# Another Tree House makes the news



## Mech (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I finally read about a tree house near me, being the issue of a lawsuit.  One friendly neightbor is actually sueing the other here in eastern PA.

http://www.mcall.com/news/all-a1_5treeh ... ory?page=1


----------



## jim baird (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Another Tree House makes the news

19 ft of block sounds to me like a likely leaning tower before long.


----------



## JBI (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Another Tree House makes the news

I actually know of a Code Official who was sued by a (former) friend over a tree house. The 'friend' built it without a permit (none required by local or state law), and when his own child got hurt he decided to sue the Town and the Code Offcial for letting him build it without a permit!      :shock:  :?

Can't we all just get along?  :roll:

For the record, the deed restriction will likely be deemed valid only if the hard-a$$ neighbor can prove he has been equally vigilant with all 'offenders'. By the description in the article, he hasn't. Apparently it's just too darn tall. Based on the prior litigation (cutting tree branches?), I'm thinking the cantankerous SOB of a neighbor just doesn't like the guy who moved in next door. TFB!


----------



## pwood (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Another Tree House makes the news

these issues can be an enforcement nightmare if you get sucked in the vortex. i have never in my 16 years of code enforcement seen a single tree house or playground set being built or existing! :roll:  :roll:  :mrgreen:


----------

